# תראו מה עושות נשים חרדיות כשהחצאית קצרה...



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

תראו מה עושות נשים חרדיות כשהחצאית קצרה... 
אולי נתחיל ללבוש עיתונים?


----------



## בנדיקטוס ה 22 (19/7/09)

בטח זה היה 
מגזין `לאשה` ...


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

זה.... 
2 פאניות מהר מהר נוף....


----------



## לאא יודע למה (19/7/09)

נו 
אז מה הגדולה להעלות אתזה?


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

איתך מי דיבר? 
קצת כבוד כבוד למבוגרים...!!! תמשיך בסקרים...


----------



## לאא יודע למה (19/7/09)

פחח 
עוד אחד שחש.תעשה טובה אל תגיב גם לא לדברי חכמה כדבריך.


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

הופה.... 
"ויקומו המלפפונים ויכו הגננים"? אתה בגדר אורח פה אז קצת כבוד!!


----------



## תלתלי בלונד (19/7/09)

מעניין הדו שיח הזה תמשיכו.....!!! 
‏.


----------



## בנדיקטוס ה 22 (19/7/09)

לאא 
קולמוס ובלונדה זקוקות לתעסוקה... תעלה מולם דחוף!


----------



## פה בטעות (19/7/09)

המסקנה שלי מההפגנות 
מי שצועק כואב לו...


----------



## קסאנi (19/7/09)

צודק... 
כמה קיסמי אזנים חבר שלך מבזבז. זה הרבה יותר מענין..../tapuzforum/images/emo163.gif


----------



## מיכלואה (19/7/09)

לפחות היה לה שכל 
לכסות תעצמה.... לא כמו השניה שמצלמת את כולם..../tapuzforum/images/emo10.gif


----------



## לאא יודע למה (19/7/09)

לא 
נגמר המגה?/tapuzforum/images/emo13.gif


----------



## מיכלואה (19/7/09)

המגה נגמר אתמול! 
אני גולשת על חשבון הביגטוק, שגם הולך להגמר.../tapuzforum/images/emo10.gif


----------



## לאא יודע למה (19/7/09)

אויש 
למה לא קונה חבילה?


----------



## מיכלואה (19/7/09)

בביגטוק, 
יש רק חבילה אחת בחודש...


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

למה שלא תעברי... 
לקו פתוח?


----------



## מיכלואה (19/7/09)

אני יעבור לקו פתוח 
אני יתרושש... אכנס למינוס רציני...הביגטוק עוזר לי לחסוך קצת...


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

שלטיות. 
תגבילי את עצמך...


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

*שטיות


----------



## מיכלואה (19/7/09)

הלוואי... 
נראלך...?! היה לי קו פתוח, ניסתי להגביל תעצמי לא הצלחתי...הייתי מגיעה לפול כסף! אז עברתי לביגטוק.


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

כמה זה 
פול כסף?


----------



## מיכלואה (19/7/09)

מעל אלף/tapuzforum/images/emo10.gif


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

באמת מוגזם


----------



## לב צהוב הכי טוב (19/7/09)

מה שבאתי לכתוב


----------



## גשר המיתרים (19/7/09)

טוב, זה בגלל שישבתה מולה ! 
בושה וחרפה.


----------



## רמבש א (19/7/09)

מה עשית 
בסלקום?


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

מה עוד? 
אתה רוצה לדעת? מה החפרנות הזאת?


----------



## רמבש א (19/7/09)

תתחיל 
נראה לאיזה עומק נגיע....


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

הגעתי לסלקום... 
בשביל לקנות חלב...


----------



## רמבש א (19/7/09)

ראיתי 
שמצאת פרות...


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

נשמע שכואב לך... 
אם לא היית תמני היה על מה לדבר...


----------



## תלתלי בלונד (19/7/09)

חבררררררי`ה!! 
די לריב מה ניסגר איתכם?בין המצרים די......בשביל שטויות לעכבר תמשיח???תרבו באהבת חינם....חבל....בימים האלו היצר הרע שולט......יותר מדי!!


----------



## שלiמי22 (19/7/09)

ח ח אתה 
לא נורמלי.../tapuzforum/images/emo3.gif היא קלטה תמצלמה... אתה לא רואה?


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

שתלמד.... 
איך ללכת ברחוב!


----------



## שלiמי22 (19/7/09)

זה לא רחוב 
זה סלקום!/tapuzforum/images/emo3.gif


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

אתה אומר... 
הם לא חשודות על פלא פון כשר... (;


----------



## לב צהוב הכי טוב (19/7/09)

האמת שלשניה יש ילדה, כך שזה מובן


----------



## מיכלואה (19/7/09)

מה מובן? 
שהיא מחנכת תילדה שאפשר להתלבש איך שרוצים? רק שמידי פעם עדיף לכסות תגופ עם עיתונים? עצוב....


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (19/7/09)

ריספקט. כבר דיברנו על זה 
לא מעלים תמונות נשים בפורום..


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

רק תמונות.... 
של נשים מכוערות כמוך לא מעלים!


----------



## פה במזיד (19/7/09)

/tapuzforum/images/emo31.gifאין לך רי0פק6!


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

נו...? 
ו...?


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (19/7/09)

ריספקט. אתה יכול להגיד עלי 
שאני מכוערת.. אתה יוכל להגיד עלי שאני זונה.. זה לא מזיז לי.. לא כ``כ מפריע לי שאתה מדמיין שאני אחותך.. אבל לעלות תמונות של נשים.. כן מפריע לי


----------



## פה בטעות (19/7/09)

ולי מפריע 
המילה שהיכנסת... הלו! פורום חרדי. אם תמונות אסור, גם הפה צריך להיות סגור.


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (19/7/09)

מיידל`ע את יודעת כמה פעמים ריספקט 
כבר כתב כאן בפורום שאני זונה? או שהוא הסרסור שלי? כל זמן שהוא מדמיין שאני אחותו.. זה בסדר מבחנתי


----------



## פה בטעות (19/7/09)

ריספקט 
משתמש במילים כאלה והוא גם מעלה תמונות. זלא אומר שגם לך מותר..


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (19/7/09)

אני עונה לריספקט בשפה שהוא מבין.. 
תמונות.?! יש כאן עוד חברים


----------



## פה בטעות (19/7/09)

יש כאן עוד חברים 
שידברו בשפה של ריספקט- ואשתוק. ממך הייתי מצפה ליותר.


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

יש למישהו... 
בעיה עם השפה שלי?


----------



## פה בטעות (19/7/09)

אהה 
חדש לך?


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

כן. 
במה הבעיה?


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (19/7/09)

תאמיני לי שכבר ניסיתי לדבר איתו 
בכל השפות.. כנגד 4 בנים דיברה תורה.. אצלו זה רק הכה את שיניו..


----------



## רמבש א (19/7/09)

לא 
צריך לדבר...


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (20/7/09)

גם את זה ניסיתי 
במשך חודשיים לא נכנסתי לשרשורים שלו בכלל. וגם שהוא נכנס אצלי לא עניתי לו לטוב או לרע.. והבחור פתח שרשור אחרי שרשור נגדי.


----------



## רמבש א (20/7/09)

הוא הבין 
שתשברי בשלב מסוים....


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (20/7/09)

אז הנה אני מדברת בשפה שלו. 
שיהנה.


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

אז בגלל... 
שאני כותב קללות אז מותר לך גם? רגע... שאני יבין את לוקחת דוגמא ממני? ואני רואה שאת זוכרת את כל מה שאני כותב? נשמע שאת נפגעת ממה שאני כותב לך...


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (19/7/09)

ממך אני נפגעת? חחח 
אני לא נפגעת מפגועים, תמונה אחת שווה אלף מילים.. לא מעלים תמונות של נשים בפורום. ואתה יודע את זה.


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

מענין... 
למה רק לך זה מפריע? שמת לב שהם חסידות?


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (19/7/09)

זה מפריע לי כי הם פרענקיות. 
מה הקשר חסידות? אני הזכרתי את המילה הזאת? אני דיברת על מה שראוי לפורום.. וכן אני עומדת על המשמר גם אם מישהו אחר. או מישהי אחרת מביאים תמונות.


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

מי שם אותך לשומרת? 
אני לא מוכן לקבל שומרת שמסתובבת בצ`טים.


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (20/7/09)

אף אחד לא שם אותי לשומרת. 
אני לקחתי את התפקיד הזה לעצמי.. ובינתיים לא שאלתי אותך אם אתה מסכים.. כשאשאל אותך? אז תגיד.. כרגע. אני לא סופרת אותך בכלל


----------



## רי0פק6 (20/7/09)

לקחת לעצמך? 
ואו... אני רואה את ממש חייה את החיים הוירטואלים... נשמע שהחיים המציאותים שלך ממש גרועים. שאת דואגת לכל דבר בפורום... כאילו זה ממש הבית שלך... כמה שאת עלובה אם את נותנת לחיים הוירטאלים להשפיע עלייך... מאחל לך שיהיה לך חיים מציאותים יפים. ולא תזדקקי לצומי הוירטואלי...


----------



## גשר המיתרים (20/7/09)

חבר`ה מספיק.


----------



## שלiמי22 (19/7/09)

מיסיז אשדודית 
כ``כ מפריע לך שנשים מתגנות בפורום? /tapuzforum/images/emo3.gif לא קרה שומדבר, תמצאי פאדיחה גברית, תעלי אותה לפורום בכיף! אנחנו נתמודד עם זה. ולא אני לא מקבל אתזה שהדת מדברת מתוך גרונך... מכירים אותך מספיק טוב.


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (19/7/09)

אני לא רואה את זה כפאדיחה 
אני מכירה את הפורום טוב.. ברגע שיפתח הצוהר להכניס תמונות. אז אחד יעלה תמונה של אישה עם עיתון. השני יעלה תמונה של אישה עם תחתון. והשלישי כבר יביא תמונה בלי תחתון.. יש תקנות לפורום. וצריך לשמור עליהם.


----------



## רי0פק6 (19/7/09)

שלומי? 
חזק אתה!


----------



## גשר המיתרים (20/7/09)

איפה נעלמה התמונה ?


----------

